# Glacier White S3 Premium + Is Ready for Delivery at Audi Chantilly



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We're about to launch an S3 project with Rick Goyal who works in Herndon at Audi of America. Rick is over at Audi Chantilly today and his red S3 is being PDIed as we speak. He called to let me know (and I'm passing.... silly me) that they have an Glacier White Premium + that he think has already even been PDIed and is ready to go. Sticker is $46K. If you're interested, call Audi Chantilly and ask ontact Sharon Gingell to purchase. 703-956-2128 [email protected]... and tell her Rick who bought the red car let you know.

I normally wouldn't make this kind of post, but given this is the first "available" car I know of, I figured I'd pass it along.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

a few pics he sent over....


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Glacier is good looking too. Everytime I see a different color I have to pull up the Sepang photos I have and assure myself I picked the right color!


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Sick! I am taking delivery of mine with the same specs in 3 hours.


----------



## twenzel (Jan 20, 2011)

Xanlith said:


> Glacier is good looking too. Everytime I see a different color I have to pull up the Sepang photos I have and assure myself I picked the right color!


I just did the same thing. lol


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

Xanlith said:


> Glacier is good looking too. Everytime I see a different color I have to pull up the Sepang photos I have and assure myself I picked the right color!


Glacier white is nice but Sepang is better for sure! All about the blueeeee :laugh:


----------



## Wiley337 (May 1, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> ... this is the first "available" car I know of, I figured I'd pass it along.


This is interesting. A non-Daytona launch edition in the USA. I thought it was going to be until October until we saw more S3s. I guess the dealers get an allocation that is between the launch edition and before the customer orders that were made in June. My question is do the dealers get to decide what the configuration is? For example who picked the glacial white and premium vs. say sepang and prestige?


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Wiley337 said:


> This is interesting. A non-Daytona launch edition in the USA. I thought it was going to be until October until we saw more S3s. I guess the dealers get an allocation that is between the launch edition and before the customer orders that were made in June. My question is do the dealers get to decide what the configuration is? For example who picked the glacial white and premium vs. say sepang and prestige?


Same with the launch cars, seems odd to omit a couple key options. My guess is it's to keep the pricing competitively low on the early cars? I woulda thought for sure the demo cars would be Sepang.


----------



## graphicsworks (Jul 11, 2000)

Chimera said:


> Same with the launch cars, seems odd to omit a couple key options. My guess is it's to keep the pricing competitively low on the early cars? I woulda thought for sure the demo cars would be Sepang.


Whoever decided on the configuration of the launch cars needs to be fired....

Typical VOA lack of understanding of the marketplace.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Chimera said:


> Same with the launch cars, seems odd to omit a couple key options. My guess is it's to keep the pricing competitively low on the early cars? I woulda thought for sure the demo cars would be Sepang.


The launch editions are pretty much maxed out to be honest. Sticker on them is $49,700ish. The car maxed out is $50,300ish I believe? I want to say the only thing they're missing is advanced tech.

This glacier white one is a lot more stripped than the launch editions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DKo5 (Aug 10, 2014)

Launch Editions are missing B&O


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

And Convenience Package.


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

there was a gray S3 at local dealership here that was available but was sold within a day lol .. didn't even have time to go check it out


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey guys, I'll post some pictures of my s3 soon as it allows me to, currently can't post attachments.. 

Here's what I got..

2015 S3 Prestige "launch edition"
Black/magma interior
19" performance package 
Red calipers

It's actually Daytona gray pearl, which was produced in a limited amount. 

First impressions... It's sick. :laugh:


----------



## nicoli35 (Jun 30, 2014)

Sounds like you go the Daytona package, nice!

There is one on the way to our local dealer like that. Very tempting.



RayAinsw said:


> According to the window sticker on the S3 at the Dealer:
> 
> 2015 S3 Daytona 1 package
> 
> ...


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

Wiley337 said:


> This is interesting. A non-Daytona launch edition in the USA. I thought it was going to be until October until we saw more S3s. I guess the dealers get an allocation that is between the launch edition and before the customer orders that were made in June. My question is do the dealers get to decide what the configuration is? For example who picked the glacial white and premium vs. say sepang and prestige?


The launch editions are the S3's Daytona gray pearl effect, black/magma red interior, 19" performance package and red calipers.


----------



## Wiley337 (May 1, 2002)

Ricky11 said:


> The launch editions are the S3's Daytona gray pearl effect, black/magma red interior, 19" performance package and red calipers.


Right, and this thread is about a white S3, released and available at the same time as the launch editions. And yet another white one to a happy new owner in Texas. I guess I am just confused what launch edition really means relative to the timing of dealer orders, and specific customer orders. It really is a bummer I have to wait 2 more months to get my S3 that I ordered in June when the official pricing was released. My guess is the dealers want cars to show, and specific orders are already sold and thus out of the showroom. It is just seems like a rather long wait for mine to arrive.


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

Wiley337 said:


> Right, and this thread is about a white S3, released and available at the same time as the launch editions. And yet another white one to a happy new owner in Texas. I guess I am just confused what launch edition really means relative to the timing of dealer orders, and specific customer orders. It really is a bummer I have to wait 2 more months to get my S3 that I ordered in June when the official pricing was released. My guess is the dealers want cars to show, and specific orders are already sold and thus out of the showroom. It is just seems like a rather long wait for mine to arrive.


I'm not positive, but I assume the white ones were pre-configured by AoA, not dealers, so that dealers could have some units ASAP. The launch edition was later called the Daytona edition. So my guess is if you want a unit immediately, it's one of the pre-configured ones. Orders placed when the OG came out, like yours, are the first batch of custom ordered customer orders... Again I'm not positive but that's my guess. PM me your commission or VIN number if you want, I'll check your estimated delivery date.


----------



## Wiley337 (May 1, 2002)

Ricky11 said:


> I'm not positive, but I assume the white ones were pre-configured by AoA, not dealers, so that dealers could have some units ASAP. The launch edition was later called the Daytona edition. So my guess is if you want a unit immediately, it's one of the pre-configured ones.


That makes sense, and I think you are right.



Ricky11 said:


> PM me your commission or VIN number if you want, I'll check your estimated delivery date.


Another reason this forums are great.  Thanks for the offer Ricky11, I appreciate it. I do have the latest status from my dealer, which is build week 37, delivery mid-Oct in San Diego. My dealer has been good overall, however at one point said something effect of I could be one of the first customers to drive the S3. However what the dealer really meant is I would be one of the first with a configuration of my choice, not one of the earliest S3s. It was not presented there would be Daytona, some AoA configs, and then mine. Although I did speculate on this in another thread from this forum's information. Honestly it is not that important for me to be first, but I read too much into that initial sales pitch that somehow I would be in the first batch of cars.

Anyway, I do enjoy seeing people getting the cars they want. The S3 is a really fine machine, and it is nice to see it becoming available in the USA. And from that event in Monaco where journalists could test drive the Euro S3 back in Nov 2013, the prediction was the S3 would arrive in summer for the USA. This turned out to be correct with caveats. No Super Sport Seats, and not in all the configurations, but the car is finally in the USA.


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

Wiley337 said:


> That makes sense, and I think you are right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be honest, I don't think dealers knew of these launch/Daytona editions but I'm not sure. I got mine because I work there and had ordered mine directly through AoA then took delivery at Audi Chantilly. I don't know of anyone who ordered a launch/Daytona edition. Audi Chantilly had received one before I got mine, and they sold it the second it got off the truck. It was a launch/Daytona edition too. The guy who bought it didn't order it like that, he just jumped on the opportunity. 

Saying that, I don't think you were mislead because your dealer probably didn't know about these early units. You can probably ask them to find you one that's unallocated and in transit, have it transferred and purchase it - although I'd be surprised if you find a Sepang. 

Regarding the options, the only one delayed is the super sport seats as far as I know.. A manual would be nice but there was little hope for one from the beginning IMHO.


----------



## lostnspace (Jul 6, 2014)

I was just in today and test drove this car lol.

You guys have a great facility and Mort is awesome!!


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

lostnspace said:


> I was just in today and test drove this car lol.
> 
> You guys have a great facility and Mort is awesome!!


What did you think? I didn't drive a non-magnetic ride yet, wondering how people like the S3 without mag ride.


----------



## Wiley337 (May 1, 2002)

Ricky11 said:


> I don't think you were mislead because your dealer probably didn't know about these early units.


Agreed, it is just that they did not know. It would have been nice of AoA shared more to set expectations a bit better for the people who are watching closely.



Ricky11 said:


> .. I'd be surprised if you find a Sepang.


Sounds like a S3 Sepang in the wild from this other thread. Interesting! Also not the options I want, but some more AoA configured cars coming in apparently.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Wiley337 said:


> Agreed, it is just that they did not know. It would have been nice of AoA shared more to set expectations a bit better for the people who are watching closely.
> 
> 
> 
> *Sounds like a S3 Sepang in the wild*http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...2015-S3-Hello-2014-S4&p=86181713#post86181713 from this other thread. Interesting! Also not the options I want, but some more AoA configured cars coming in apparently.


From the photo it's got xenons, so I'm assuming it's a lower spec model.


----------

